

Designing and Implementing Scalable Applications with Memcached and MySQL - wave
http://downloads.mysql.com/webinars/pdf/memcached_may_29.pdf

======
wave
Here is the PDF document:
<http://downloads.mysql.com/webinars/pdf/memcached_may_29.pdf>

